# lappy for 60k-65k



## silverdigital (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi guys,

I want to buy a lappy within 1 or 2 months.
Currently i am looking at(roughly prices as of these days)
-dell xps15 (66k with 540m,1080p)
-hp dv6 6165tx (58k but with 720p and 6770)
-sony viao c series (60k with 1080p and 6630)

i want i7, 
a good gfx card (like gtx540m or radeon66xx or radeon67xx series )
around 15.6"
4 gb ram
mayb a 1080p screen(really confused abt this )
mostly for gaming and programming purposes

some questions

- is 1080p screen really useful on 15.6" lappy than 720p??

-  comparison of gfx cards: 6770 > 540m ~ 6630 (roughly from notebookcheck.com)
   though i am not sure of nvidia vs ati battle - would be nice if someone sheds some light on it (esp from point of view of CUDA,OpenCL)

- also i would like to know how's customer support of dell vs hp vs sony. (promptness in service, esp considering those circumstances when i'll need replacement of parts) -- one needs to consider possibilities 

my main basis for going towards a particular brand would be customer support and gfx card(as all other things are equal i guess)

thanks in adv for your replies


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 31, 2012)

The best Dell I could configure online for you @Rs.58,973.80

Specs-


Spoiler



Genuine Windows® 7 Home Premium SP1 64bit (English)
2nd generation Intel® Core™ i7-2670QM processor (2.20 GHz with Turbo Boost up to 3.10 GHz)
McAfee(R) Security Center - 30 Days Trial Version
15.6" (39.6cm) HD (1366x768) WLED display with TrueLife™
6GB 1333MHz DDR3 SDRAM (1 x 2GB + 1 x 4GB)
500GB 5400RPM Hard Drive
Tray Load 8X DVD+/-RW Drive with DVD+R double layer write capability
2GB NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 540M graphics with Optimus
6 Cell Primary Battery
Intel® Centrino® Wireless-N 1030 with Bluetooth v3.0+HS
Dell™ Standard Keyboard (English)
Accessorise My Dell
Microsoft® Office Starter 2010: reduced-functionality Word & Excel w/ads. No PowerPoint or Outlook
HDMI to HDMI Cables
No Carrying Case
Protect My Dell
1-year XPS Premier Service with 1-year CompleteCover
1 Year Dell Online Backup 2GB
Also Includes
XPS L502X Direct Base
XPS-NB Handling and Insurance Charges /Express Premium
User Guide (English)
Break the seal sticker
E-star Label
ICC regulatory label
My Dell Download
Systerm Resource Media
DataSafe Local Basic
WinRE software
eBay Webslice
Windows Live Software
Adobe Reader X
driver for Intel WiDi Wireless Display
System Drivers
Free 4-week subscription to Seventymm.com
Free 6-month subscription to PHR HealthConnect
JBL 2.1 Speakers + Waves MaxxAudio® enhancement
20W peak audio performance: 2 X 4W + 12W sub-woofer
World's first camera with Hi-Definition Video Streaming with Skype (2.0MP, H.264 Camera)
9-in-1 card reader
1 x HDMI 1.4,supporting 3D output for 3D Bly Ray,3D Video Streaming and Gaming as well as 5.1 Audio
Biometric - Fast Access Facial Recognition
Waves MaxxAudio V3.0 audio enhancements
Skype Software
ICC MES Info
Integrated 10/100/1000 Gigabit Ethernet
SyncUp Software
Stage Software - Zinio eMagazine
Stage Software - Remote Control
Windows® 7 Label
None
U540402IN8-Dell XPS 15 Laptop
Laptop Batteries Carry 1 Year Warranty Only From Invoice Date
Dell's Terms and Conditions apply
Technical Support
Stage Software without Media Kit - Framework, Photo, Music, Video
Product Handling
Roxio Creator Starter - Media Kit
Sensible Vision FastAccess Facial Recognition Software Media Kit
Dell Webcam Central Media Kit
Custom Partition-30% Primary/Remainder 70% Secondary
130W AC Adapter
Genuine Windows® 7 Home Premium 64bit (English) DVD Media



Customise here


and Sony VAIO link

Comparing both, Dell has a better proccy. Although if you configure to add a even better i7 on the Dell it will cost Rs.7000 more. Makes price- Rs.65000(appx) which is again in your budget.
Go for Dell I would say for now


----------



## rajeevk (Jan 31, 2012)

Try this: Dell XPS


----------



## Mr.V (Jan 31, 2012)

hmm.......... Take the dell! it has the best service! 
How about an alienware m11x ?(from dell)


----------



## red dragon (Jan 31, 2012)

Why do you want i7?


----------



## silverdigital (Jan 31, 2012)

thanks for the replies.

plz tell regarding 1080p vs 720p screen in a 15.6" lappy. How much difference will it make in gaming in programming related applications.

i would like to know the feedback from ppl using these lappy
regarding customer service too.


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 31, 2012)

Just add a Backlit keyboard also.
XPS is a great laptop...go for it or you can look out for Asus laptops also


----------



## Niilesh (Jan 31, 2012)

*Asus N55SF*
i7 2670QM, 8 GB DDR3, 15.6" FHD, 555M DDR3

What Type of Games will you play?


----------



## red dragon (Feb 1, 2012)

red dragon said:


> Why do you want i7?



Mind answering?


----------



## tusharkeshri (Feb 1, 2012)

is i7 best for gaming or i5 will do


----------



## sdmaverick (Feb 1, 2012)

Technically, the mentioned Asus laptop is best VFM wrt performance. The Dell XPS is also a good option though.

Cheers!


----------



## powerstarprince (Feb 1, 2012)

i got the n55sf n the fhd screen is great.. for gaming the gt555m plays them without a hitch in mid/high settings.
the xps fhd screen is actually good for viewing photos ... at the same price the asus laptop got more better specs like powerful gpu, extra ram, blu ray player and a matte display,7200 rpm hard drive..
the sound quality is the same for both, xcept tht xps has in build bass speaker while asus gets an external sub woofer.


----------



## sarthak (Feb 1, 2012)

@OP Please mention what you want to do with the laptop.


----------



## samudragupta (Feb 1, 2012)

go for the dell xps with FHD screen.... i would not trust asus's after sales service...


----------



## sdmaverick (Feb 1, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> go for the dell xps with FHD screen.... i would not trust asus's after sales service...



Did you have a bad experience with Asus service? If yes, could you share for the benefit of the OP & members? I own a K series laptop (K53SV i7) and so far service has been great 

Cheers!


----------



## mailshobhon (Feb 2, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> go for the dell xps with FHD screen.... i would not trust asus's after sales service...



for your information they have onsite service and i have k53sv they replaced my laptop when i found one bright dead pixel on my screen so better be sure when write something in this forum. within 60 -65k budget n55sf is the best bet you have in this budget.

full hd matte screen 
gt 555m
7200 rpm hard drive 
blue ray player
superb sound 
hd web cam


----------



## silverdigital (Feb 2, 2012)

*Re: lappy for 50-52k*

i am not willing to spend 60k on a high end lappy.
i think 50-52k is better and get a reasonable lappy
(i5 and all) as i gave my requirements a close thought and i5 + decent gfx card should be more than enough for reasonable gaming and programming for a couple of years

for this is am considering sony viao cb35 model (around 55k) mainly coz it has 1080p screen. though i am still not sure would 1080p on 15.6" is an overkill or not. link to sony *plz tell more abt this guys*
another option is xps15 with 1080p and i5 which will cost around 62k (from site) and it has better graphics card 540m (compared from notebookcheck.com) but it is a bit overbudget for me

also i am not sure about asus, acer and all

what are ur opinions ?


----------



## powerstarprince (Feb 2, 2012)

go for msi ge620dx ... it has i5, gt555m, 4 gb ram and blue ray player...
the one with 720p and 750gb 5400 rpm costs 53k and the one with 1080p and 7200 rpm will cost 59k


----------



## sarthak (Feb 2, 2012)

*Re: lappy for 50-52k*



silverdigital said:


> i am not willing to spend 60k on a high end lappy.
> i think 50-52k is better and get a reasonable lappy
> (i5 and all) as i gave my requirements a close thought and i5 + decent gfx card should be more than enough for reasonable gaming and programming for a couple of years
> 
> ...



CB35 is a very good option around 55k.......and yes 1080p does make a difference, especially if you are watching movies. And I would prefer it over XPS. It is alright for reasonable gaming, but consider dv6 6165tx(i7+6770m) if you wanna play more. The dv6 doesn't have fhd screen and backlit kb though.
So get dv6 for gaming and power, or cb35 for everything else.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 2, 2012)

*Re: lappy for 50-52k*



silverdigital said:


> i am not willing to spend 60k on a high end lappy.
> i think 50-52k is better and get a reasonable lappy
> (i5 and all) as i gave my requirements a close thought and i5 + decent gfx card should be more than enough for reasonable gaming and programming for a couple of years
> 
> ...



Some words from a CB35 owner-

1) i5 will be more than enough for all your programming and gaming needs.

2) The 6630M GPU won't make you bounce back from your chair, but won't even let you leave the chair!

3)1080p will not pose a single screen aspect problem in any of the programming IDE. I use turboC, Oracle 11g, Netbeans, Visual Studio 2010, and more. Believe me coming from a 720p world, 1080p is like a *"visual nirvana"*, or more to be more specific, shifting from on board to SLI . Everything suddenly starts looking so beautiful, (sometimes more than your gf ).

4) Lastly, I'm so sorry you missed the clearence sale (10%) from letsbuy. Now you will get CB35 @ 52.9k, just use *LBSALE* as coupon code.

Best of luck


----------



## bhuwanp (Feb 10, 2012)

I have browsed many reviews and comparisons of Dell XPS and Asus N55, below points you can consider while buyinh:
1: You have to customize dell to get the required config, asus has already.
2: Same config in dell XPS 15(NVIDIA GT540M) will cost u aroung 69000 ex vat, while Asus N55 has GT555M at 64800(rightgadgets.in), you can bargain at local store.
3: Some reviews has heating issues with Dell.


----------



## silverdigital (Feb 10, 2012)

bhuwanp.. thanks for ur suggstion... ill surely look into it

the only concern i have in buying asus or acer is their post-sale support, promtness of service etc. I have not heard a complaint of dell in this regarding. though i havnt heard about asus at all. except it is a brand which makes motherboards


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 10, 2012)

One word - Comparing Asus N55sf Vs XPS is not a fair comparison (performance wise). GT555 >> GT540M. Go for N55sf blindly, if you want performance. Also consider buying from here *Golchha IT*.

And one more thing, every laptop has heating issues while running demanding apps/games under stress. So, forget this fear.


----------



## silverdigital (Feb 10, 2012)

i know every lappy will heat under gaming stress.
but my main concern is services and repair of lappy if i encounter any problem..
i can be assured of this in dell.. 
but i frankly dont knw about asus.. so please tell about it


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 10, 2012)

Well frankly, since Asus laptops are not so old players in Indian arena, saying one word about them won't be fair. Member *mailshobhon* has good experience with Asus as he got its lappi replaced withing days after detection of dead pixel. But another member has complained cracking of screen. Contact local service peers in your area to be more sure.


----------



## mailshobhon (Feb 10, 2012)

silverdigital said:


> bhuwanp.. thanks for ur suggstion... ill surely look into it
> 
> the only concern i have in buying asus or acer is their post-sale support, promtness of service etc. I have not heard a complaint of dell in this regarding. though i havnt heard about asus at all. except it is a brand which makes motherboards



see asus sales service is good  as its onsite and about build quality its on par with xps and hp so you can go for it and its true that its a new player in india but its popular brand in abroad. i am using asus motherboards for years and no issues even my laptop is working great without any heating issues i have k53sv sx521d


----------



## skywalker5555 (Feb 10, 2012)

Asus N55 SF (Bang & olufsen Edition ) is the best for 65500 
Core i7 2670 
8 Gb ram 
750gb HDD 
2 GB GT555m 
Full HD Screen 1080p
B&O Notebook Subwoofer

*img88.imageshack.us/img88/6830/img0199c.jpg
*img268.imageshack.us/img268/2194/img0200sv.jpg
*img535.imageshack.us/img535/8528/img0194om.jpg


----------



## siddharth.saiyan343 (Feb 10, 2012)

go for asus n55sf but no one can guarantee their service because they dont provide complete cover.


----------



## powerstarprince (Feb 10, 2012)

i have the asus n55sf and its excellent... as far after sales service is concerned it's good as dell under warranty but only thing is that these laptops provide less problems and so if u encounter any the replacement orders may take a while...


----------

